# Unreal Pheasant Opening Day



## CC (Sep 8, 2007)

I headed to N. Utah for the pheasant opener. Now that my dad is 77, when he says he wants to go pheasant hunting, you make the 300 mile drive. We hooked up with my friend Brian and his son Mike. My little brother joined us too. We started into the first field, and must have 15 birds start flushing wild. We did manage a nice rooster shot over my dad's Britt, Freckles. By the time we made it back to the truck a couple hours later, we had six birds. 








Freckles and Tyke did a great job, had some wonderful points, and great retrieves. Tyke had a great chase on a cripple, and finally ran down the rooster in an open field. We ate a sandwich, expressing our disbelief over our luck. We then drove to our next spot, which had already been worked by some guys. We have never let this stop us before, and have always found birds after they finish. Headed into the field, and immediately had both dogs slam on point in two different locations! We got both of those birds. Picked up two more on our walk, and had our limit by 12:15. Unbelievable day. We must have put up 30-40 birds (including hens). 
















If this wasn't a good enough trip, I hooked up with Keny G. Sunday morning and we headed west looking for chukar. We managed to scare up a few, and I dropped one. This was the first time that I had met / hunted with Keny, but hopefully won't be the last. His little Britt Scout is a hunting machine. I appreciate him taking the time to haul me out hunting! 
















Finally got home about 7:00 last night. Back to work today, and starting high school basketball coaching / tryouts tonight. Sure glad I got in such an awesome weekend. Most of all, I'm glad I got in another hunt with my dad. We've spent a lifetime together chasing birds....It is hard seeing him getting old.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

sounds liek you guys had a great time. nice stack of rosters there.


----------



## fishnate (Sep 11, 2007)

I think I know exactly where you guys were and that place was loaded last year too. Nice bunch of birds.


----------



## CC (Sep 8, 2007)

fishnate said:


> I think I know exactly where you guys were and that place was loaded last year too. Nice bunch of birds.


I have hunted here for about the last five years. We always do well, and usually either limit, or have the chance at a limit. It just happened easier, and faster, this year. I almost felt cheated that it was over so soon. We didn't even get into a couple of our usual spots, where we work our butts off to find one or two more birds after two or three other groups have been through.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Thats cool, I hope I'm still that gung ho when I'm 77..


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice bag and good see someone getting into the birds. Glad to hear there are still some good areas in the state to find a bird.


----------

